# Problem mit Turbo Pascal



## Old_Faithful_m (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo ihr da 

ich hab ein mächtiges Problem. Ich soll in Mathe Referat halten und zu diesem Thema ist in meinem Mathebuch ein Programm für Turbo Pascal drin  Thema meines Referates ist Die Berechung eines Kurvenbogens eines Graphens f(x)Schön und gut aber das funkuniert nicht mit der Funktion die ursprünglich in dem Programm drin war als auch meiner Funktion, wozu ich es gebrauche! *grübel* In der 11ten Zeile kommt gar eine undeffinierte variable vor ich habs versucht diese zuersetzen aber  einfach nicht ... :-( Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen ... Wäre echt Klasse ich gebrauchs für die Funktion f(x)=1/20x^4-6/5x^2+4 Es muss auch nicht dies Programm sein! Ansonsten muss ichs eben ohne halten :-( Einen schönen Abend noch 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Old_Faithful_m 

PROGRAM Bogenlaenge;
VAR n: Integer;
   x, x1, a, b, d, Laenge: Real;
FUNCTION f(x:Real): Real; BEGIN f:=(1/20*x*x*x*x-6/5*x*x+4); END;   {a}
BEGIN
  Writeln('Funktion f(x)=1/20x^4-6/5x^2+4');                         {b}
  REPEAT
    Write('Anfangs- und Endwert (Betrag<1):'); Readln(a, b);
  UNTIL (a*a<=1) AND (b*b<=1);
  Write('Unterteilungen:'); Readln;
  d:=(b-a)/n; Laenge:=0; y:=a;
  REPEAT
     x1:=x+d;
     IF x1>1 THEN BEGIN x1:=1; d:=1-x; END;                         {c}
     Laenge:=Laenge+SQRT((f(x1)-f(x))*(f(x1)-f(x))+d*d);            {d}
     x:=x1
  UNTIL x>=b;
  Write('Bogenl„nge:',Laenge); Readln;
END.


----------



## alusru (18. Februar 2004)

*Pascal-Problem*

Hallo Old_Faithful_m

Versuch doch einmal, die beiden Variab len a und b getrennt einzulesen. Das heißt im Klartext erst readln(a), dann readln(b);  

Good luck !

alusru


----------



## Old_Faithful_m (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Alusru

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Nur leider war das auch nicht das richtige Rezept ... :-( Wenn es jetzt funktionieren würde wärs echt besser als ichs hatte (formal sieht es jetzt besser aus)  Ich bin in der Frage mit meinem Computerlatein echt am Ende ... aber auf jedenfall mal Danke für deine Hilfe! 
Viele Grüße aus Bayern 
Old_Faithful_m


----------



## Old_Faithful_m (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo 

Niemand anderes? Hmm gut dann geht es leider ned. Trotzdem Vielen Dank

Old_Faithful_m


----------

